# Think Tank Photo and MindShift Gear Announce Merger



## ahsanford (Aug 3, 2018)

https://www.dpreview.com/news/39641...nd-mindshift-gear-merge-into-a-single-company

First GuraGear somehow bought Tamrac but then disappeared itself. 

Then Manfrotto wanted to get into bags so they bought Kata. Those Kata bag designs stuck around, but the yellow Kata trim/interiors were now Manfrotto red.

Now this. A well respected jack of all trades gear handling company (ThinkTank) just merged with a fairly innovative photo expedition/backpacking company (MindShift; check out their Rotation 180 packs for a taste of what they do).

Now it seems all the braver innovators (Peak, WANDRD, etc.) are staying private and profiting on Kickstarter rather than morphing into standalone web storefronts. Interesting times. 

- A


----------



## fullstop (Aug 3, 2018)

interesting. not enough sales volume to justify 2 separate companies any longer.

quite a concentration process going on in the imaging accessory industry.

800 pound gorilla is UK-based Vitec group plc (formerly Vinten). like a vacuum cleaner they gobbled up imaging accessory products companies since the late 1980s, including well known names for tripods/support and carrying/bags.

eg:
1989 Manfrotto (italian photo accessory maker);
1992 Gitzo (French premium tripod maker);
1993 Bogen (USA);
1995 Sachtler Group (germany, premium tripod/support and carrying/bags)
2005 Kata (Israeli maker of military and photo bags)
2011 Lastolite (UK, backgrounds, light formers)
2017 Joby (USA, GorillaPod etc.)
2017 LowePro (USA, bags)
https://www.vitecgroup.com/about-us/our-history/acquisitions-disposals/

i expect more imaging accessory and bag producers to end up as brand of Vitec Group over time. Tamrac/Gura, Billingham, ThinkTank/Mindshift all look like potential acquisition targets to me.

personally i use a Kata sling/backpack (not often) and more often a ThinkTank Retrospective 20 shoulder bag since many years. Very well designed and durable bag and still one of the most compact solutions to carry a full gear set like 1 fullsize DSLR with attached 70-200/2.8 (or 100-400) plus 24-70/2.8 plus 16-35/2.8 (or 11-24) plus speedlite and all accessories. only improvements i would wish for would be a more wet/dirt resistant material on underside (eg PU-coating) and some weight reduction (eg lighter, neoprene shoulder strap).

unfortunately not convinced by their or any other makers' bags for a compact mirrorless gear set yet. currently using a small "no name" bag for my EOS M plus 3 lenses set.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

> Think Tank Photo Inc. (“Think Tank”) and MindShift Gear LLC (“MindShift”), innovators in premium camera bag design, today announced the merger of the two companies, creating an integrated product suite for professional and advanced photographers. The merger is effective today, and the companies have immediately combined their business operations.
> The combined company will be privately held and operate under the Think Tank brand. MindShift will continue as a distinct product line for outdoor photography bags and accessories. Doug Murdoch, Think Tank’s founder, president, and lead designer, will continue as Chairman of the Board and president of the combined company. Corporate headquarters will remain in Santa Rosa, CA.
> 
> “We celebrate a milestone today as we formally join two of the top brands in camera bags and photo accessories, Think Tank and MindShift,” said Doug Murdoch. “Combined under the Think Tank umbrella, and with MindShift’s powerful position in the outdoor photography...



Continue reading...


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 14, 2018)

Bummer... I used to use a couple Tamrac bags, but then switched over to GuraGear, but I prefered the GG designs over the Tamac/GG combined offerings. Now I have replaced the Tamrac bags with ThinkTank. Love the Streetwalker Pro v2. It's my most used bag. The GG bags carry more but are not used for walking about. I'd rather use the streetwalker and swap lenses that I need from the GGs.


----------

